# had 2nd early scan - baby has stopped growing :-(



## kirstylm

Hi there I have just come from 1st trimester. 

Im sorry to say I had my second early scan today and the baby has stopped growing. (1st early scan at 6 wks showed enlarged yolk sac and no heartbeat but baby was growing).

They said the yolk sac was still enlarged, there was no heartbeat and the baby is still at 4mm which means it hasn't grown since 1st early scan 2 weeks ago. She said she's 150% sure the baby has died. 

Were devestated but I think I knew the moment I walked in the room, I had this dread as soon as I got there - was trying to be positive over the last few weeks but my head kept telling me different.

I haven't bled at all as she said my body still thinks Im pregnant. I had three choices, let nature take it's course, take a pill in hospital to induce a miscarraige or have an operation to remove the remains.

After thinking about it I was adamant I wanted to let nature take its course but after talking and reading lots, I think im going to have the operation on Tuesday. The nirse said once the bleeding starts, which could take weeks it will be very painful and distressing and I might see parts of the remains. I don't think I could mentally cope with it so think Im going to just go to have the GA and then I can move on. 

Any advise or experiences would be greatly appreciated though. :hissy:


----------



## eclipse

Hi there,
I'm so sorry. I had a missed miscarriage at 10 1/2 weeks with my first. The baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. I was bleeding and cramping but my cervix was firmly closed and I was so anemic with no result I had to go in for an emergency d and c. In retrospect I'm really glad I did. I could not have gone through that pain and bleeding much longer, and would've probably ended up in the ER. Plus, my body doesn't like to let go of things, so it would have been very long and drawn out. The experience itself wasn't too bad, for me the hardest part was the IV due to being so dehydrated from blood loss. I woke up from the anesthesia saying when are we going to do this? That was nice. I bled for a week or two and then it was all over, except for the mental part. Any questions, I am here, just let me know.


----------



## kirstylm

Thank you that's really re-assuring. I don't think I could cope with the bleeding and pain as Im dealing with it suprisingly well at the moment as the forst scan was not very hopeful so I think Im already all cried out. I would just like to be able to grieve for my loss and move on as soon as possible and that doesnt mean I will ever forget my little bean. He/she will always be in my heart. 
Thanks for you support xxxxxx


----------



## Mishmo76

Sorry you have to go through this.

Michelle

:hug:


----------



## Shelby2007

Hello.. Im sorry that you are going through this.. 

I went for my scan at 9 weeks.. and found twin babies with no heartbeats. I had had early bleeding around week 5.. thats when one of the twins passed.. and the the other passed just days before our scan.

I opted to induce the miscarriage.. and it was completley the best option for me. But this is a personal choice. We opted against the d&c because I have a family history of emergency hysterectomies..and my dr did not want to take a chance. And I did not want to take weeks carrying around my babies waiting around to bleed. 

Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Maidenet

Hey hun, I replied to your other post xxx
I am here for you if you need to no anything regarding the op or if you just need to talk xxx


----------



## babytots

oh hunni am so sorry to see you over here. i've had 3 losses my 2nd i had a erpc (similar to a d&c) as my first was a natural misscarriage and it wasnt nice and didnt want to go through that again. the procedure itself is realitvly quick and physically easier to deal with. 

i reall hope all goes well on tuesady for your sweetheart! x


----------



## JASMAK

:hug:


----------



## susan_1981

So sorrry about your news. I personally would opt for the ERPC. I went for my 12 week scan thinking all would be ok as I hadn't had any problems whatsoever and found out my baby had died at 7 weeks 2 days. That's about 5 weeks I went carrying without knowing I'd miscarried. One of the nurses said to me that because I hadn't miscarried naturally within this time, it was unlikely to happen any time soon, although I'm not sure how true this is, as I did start to have mild spotting on xmas day (2 days after my scan) and this continued on and off for a week until I had my ERPC. And the ERPC for me was pretty painless. It was really upsetting for it to be all completely over but I wanted to move on and start trying again. The ERPC was over within half an hour and I just had mild bleeding, just like a medium to heavy period for the first day and then it was just spotting. 

Again, so sorry for your loss. It's an awful thing to go through. I hope you have lots of lovely friends and family around you to give you support xxx


----------



## catfromaus

I'm so sorry for what has happened to you and your baby. 
Regarding a D&C, I have also had a very positive experience. While it was emotionally the hardest thing I've ever done, I don't know if I was strong enough to deal with a natural miscarriage. The procedure was over very quickly, and I can't remember anything about it. There was some very light spotting, but very little pain. Very much the right decision for me, but everyone is different. 

Cat
xxx


----------



## littledemonme

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss, this is a horrible time. You have to do what you feel is right but here is what I wish someone had told me before I had to make the decision on treatment (missed mc @11+6):
Natural mc: Can take a very long time, your body will be convinced your pregnant and may keep on producing HCG for a while. It can be slow getting back on track and although the thought of trying again may be heartbreaking I think most of us do and time becomes a frustration.
Medical Management: I asked which was the quickest as I fell apart when I was told my baby had died. Jnr dr told me this was quickest - not true. Was told it was 90% successful, turns out this isn't totally true either, my medical management failed and I had to sit in the EPU for 4 hours watching people come out with pictures of their babies every week for 4 weeks.
ERPC: Mine was a relief - I have a doctor in the family who had said that if it can be avoided do, because of the risk of the anaesthetic, has since changed his mind and said he would have recommened ERPC if I'd asked before choosing med management (but I didn't)! Scarring because of a heavy handed D&C/ERPC is pretty rare etc. But despite being terrified at the hospital after my ERPC I was (touch wood) ok, no severe pain and very little bleeding with a BFN within 2 days. I finally started to pull myself back together as I knew my baby was finally gone.
My heart goes out to you lovely. Medically - speak to a friendly gp before you choose. Emotionally, do what feels most comfortable.
:cry::hugs:


----------



## dan-o

So sorry to hear your news :cry: I went through similar earlier in the year, I wouldn't wish it upon anyone.
I waited until I was almost 13 weeks, but nothing was coming away & I was too far gone for the tablets, so I had an ERPC. Mine was one of the 3% of D&C's/ERPC's which go a bit wrong, PM me if you want to know the details, it's nothing major, just made recovery a lot longer xx


----------



## kermie219

Hi hun I'm really sorry you are going through this right now it hurts so much. It happend to us at the end of March the exact same thing.....I opted for the pills which was not the best decision I could have made. Take care of yourself before and after surgery and I hope you are able to feel better quickly!!! Good luck :hug:


----------



## kirstylm

Thank you all so much for your advise and support. It's so nice to have such lovely support from people. I have booked in for the ERPC on tuesday morning as I think its the right decision for me. Im not too worried about the anaesthetic as I am a veterinary nurse Im quite familiar with the small risks but think any other way would be too emotionally distressing for me and my husband. 
Maidenet- Im so so sorry for your loss, I was following your story too but didn't realsie this had happened to you. I hope your dealing with it ok hun xxxx thoughts are with you.
In fact my thoughts and heart goes out to you all, now being in this position I realise how emotionally hard it is and you all have been through this but seems like a gorgous bunch or strong ladies and I just hope you are all able to move on and have healthy babies xxxxxxxxx
Thanks again. Hope it all goes ok on Tuesday I will let you know xxxxxx


----------



## Amber(L)

im so sorry to hear that you lost your baby hun x
i miscarried at 12 weeks just under a year ago and i know its going to be hard but try to stay possitive..
youre still young and have plenty of time to try again
good luck for the future
amber x


----------



## lostmummy x

From the start of my pregnancy I bled and bled.. I thought going from my dates I was like ten weeks but reeli was only coming up four.. I went for my first scan and could only see the little yoke sack- It made me happy to know I had a little baby growing inside me! I continued to bleed & got rushed into hospital with seveer headaches.. They thought it was stress. I went for my second scan a week later & my baby had grown- was now 0.27mm :$ I was so proud I was going to be a mum! Everyone was so supportive of me and my boyfriend for one year! Later that week I passed a bit of tissue .. looked like skin but doctors said everything looked fine- I bled more and more and on my third scan about 6 weeks the nurse told me my baby had stopped growing! My heart shattered as I was just getting usto the fact of being a mum. It has only been a few days since the misscarriage and all I can wonder is why they took my baby?? I can't stop being sick with hurt or crying. I chose to get the operation but I am waiting until christmas is done with. I want to let people know if you bleed go straight to docs, pass tissue or anything ask because it could be anything. I'm only seventeen and I don't really know how to deal with this .


----------



## Carmello_01

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------

